# The Term Moro



## moromoro (Mar 27, 2003)

HI RICH

YOU SAID 


YOU SAID 
you say this and I say that. It all comes from different people from the PI and nothing is constant. There are no absolutes. 

Go Search the Eskrima Digest for Moro and see how upset some Filipinos get about the term.

REMEMBER THE MORO'S ARE A MINORITY IN THE pi MAYBE  only 5% or less...

The term moro can not be derogatory, evidence of this include the " muslims" independence movement calling themselves the MILF the moro islamic liberation front...
also in chavacano it simply means muslim but as i have said earlier many of the rich (higherclass) moros want to be called muslim... but the majority of the people in zamboanga and basilan use the term MORO.. 
also the term moromoro is used for our plays and dances so there is no way this term is derogatory in any way

thanks 
Terry..


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 27, 2003)

Example Links:

http://www.martialartsresource.com/anonftp/pub/eskrima/newdigests/v10.n056.txt



http://www.martialartsresource.com/filipino/filframe.htm


The first is someone getting upset with the term.

The second is a search on the term and there are many, that are not upset. I said that some people are upset and find it derogatory and or insulting.  Personally, never been in the PI's I cannot know for sure. Unless I listen to the posts and talk to others.


----------



## moromoro (Mar 27, 2003)

i just read the first link... 

yes thats true GM Abrians moromoro orabes heneral, he called it moromoro because he saw (not trained) with a moro eskrimador in samar.. also he was )is) quite good at dancing and was involved in a number of stage plays in his local area as a youth...

but the one person on the link said,,

Please stop calling the philippino muslim "moros" as this is an insult, I would not consider it very healthy to use this expression in some places of the southern Philippines..

this is not entirely true, as i said earlier the highclass ( rich) like to be called muslim... and as you know the PI beign a 3rd world country there is a horrific gap between rich and poor...
but iam from the southern PI, zamboanga, and basilan and to say moro is no big deal...because it is our language where as muslim is a english translation....
also the MILF their independance movement........ the M stands for MORO and not MUSLIM (moro islamic liberation front) so even the independence movement is using the term MORO and not muslim.....


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 28, 2003)

Terry,

I understand your point you are a part of the culture.

Like I said if I was an African I could use certain words with certain inflections and it would be acceptable. Since I am not I would take the risk of insulting.


When the Muslim culture was spreading and the Ottoman Empire was conquering the Med Sea, they controlled the souther portion of trhe Iberian Peninsula. Also know as Spain. The Spanish called the Muslims Moors as an insult to their belief.

So, you see, from the eurocentric point of view this is an insult.

From the PI's (* You say wealthy / Rich *) it is an insult.

From the PI is you are poor or from the local neighborhood then
it is ok.

I will continue to not use the term, to avoid the chance of insulting a Muslim friend I have not meet yet. You see I am more likely to meet either the Wealthy from the PI's or from Europe / Med area where it would be an insult. 

To you it is pride. Use it, and maybe some day for everyone it will be pride.


----------



## yilisifu (Mar 28, 2003)

Many years ago, I studied briefly under Leo Gaje.  When we were visiting one day, he told me what part of the PI he was from and I remarked, "Oh, so you're a Moro..."  THAT was a mistake.  He regarded it as a derogatory term.  I asked what he'd like to be called and he replied (fiercely), "Muslim!"


----------



## moromoro (Mar 28, 2003)

i can see what the problem is, you see muslim is the english translation of the word it was probably never used until the americans came at the turn of last century.... 

if you are talking english then maybe they may find it derogatory to suddenly add the word moro to your vocab.... 

but if you are speaking bisaya or chavacano the 2 languages of christians in the muslim regions it is generally ok.... in zamboanga there is a joke that once a moro has made so much money he no longer wants to be called a moro he then wants to be called a muslim.... i have plenty of good moro friends back home.... non of them would be offended but then again i call them by their first name...


but i also agree with rich it is best if you are an english speaker to call them muslim....
but generally both terms are accepted

also most of the people (filipinos) who have claimed that this term is derogatory i.e (in other forums) have not been from mindanao, the most hostile moros come from zamboanga, basilan (sulu) lanao and cotabato, pikit north cotabato is rather bad now... christians and moros from this area will always tell you that the term moro is not derogatory and it is used often...


thanks

terry


----------



## moromoro (Apr 17, 2003)

hi rich 

i was a little taken back when you posted your reply on the other thread



> Your name in itself is a disrepsect to thousands if not millions of Muslims.



RICH , CAN YOU PLEASE UNDERSTAND THAT THE TERM MOROMORO IS NOT THE SAME AS THE TERM "MORO"
ALSO THE ISLAMIC PEOPLE OF THE P.I CALL THEMSELVES MORO I.E MILF

moromoro is a term used to decribe the old dances performed during fiesta in bisaya these dances are also known as linambay, but the popular term is moromoro, 

READ THE POINT BELOW CAREFULLY RICH
also almost every large university in the philippines has in their arts department specific courses based solely on the practice of moromoro, so what are we to do ask them to change the name because it offends a few people, 
even if the term MORO offends you rich please understand  THE TERM MOROMORO does not have the SAME MEANING PLEASE UNDERSTAND THIS.....


IN FINAL RICH PLEASE UNDERSTAND THAT MOROMORO DOES NOT refer to the islamic population of the philippines it simply means performance plays during the spanish period.....UNDESTAND THE DIFFERENCE and also you have shown no evidence apart from those two eskrima digest post that proves the term is derogatory and this is the term moro not moromoro which are two very different words!!!!!

Rich iam hoping for your reply, it was just bugging me how you presisted that the term moromoro was derogatory when you where refering too the term MORO,,,,, remember both words have two very very different meanings 


i hope this matter can be laid to rest after this post..

chat with you soon rich
hows your training going??

bye

terry


----------



## girlychuks (Apr 17, 2003)

Moro is also the term for the japanese two-tailed giant wolf god, ala "Princess mononoke"

I like the word moro, I had no idea it was derogotory....

but, "yep", which means yes in the U.P., also means f**k in russian.

Go figure.


----------



## moromoro (Apr 17, 2003)

> I like the word moro, I had no idea it was derogotory....



it is not derogatory please find one bit of adequet evidence to support it........not postings from other forums, as you can see many filipino universities use the term contact anyone of them and ask if they teach moromoro dances or moro history they do not use muslim history they use moro history......

please also read all other post... and try to find proof of it beign derogatory

terry


----------



## Cthulhu (Apr 17, 2003)

If _one_ person has found the word to be derogatory, then it is derogatory.  Not necessarily to you, but to someone else.

If you don't find the term to be derogatory, that's fine.  However, don't assume others feel the same way.

Cthulhu


----------



## moromoro (Apr 17, 2003)

Cthulhu



> If one person has found the word to be derogatory, then it is derogatory. Not necessarily to you, but to someone else.



wheres the evidence that the word is derogatory????????

also the word moromoro means differently to moro??



> If you don't find the term to be derogatory, that's fine. However, don't assume others feel the same way.



universities in the philippines use both terms now are they acting in a derogatory manner?????

please remember there is a big difference between the term moro and the term moromoro which means dance.....do not claim that the term moromoro is a derogatory term unless you can find evidence if you think it is derogatory then you should make a whole lot of phone calls to universities in the philippines and ask them that this offends you and tell them to stop using the term........


note before Rich ask me to stop using the term moromoro i have never ever used the word "moro" in any of my post....  please understand the difference between moromoro and the term MORO..............

moromoro does not mean moro said twice...................the whole idea of this is ridiculous but i can understand you point of view because you do not undestand the language......and are not from the moro regions


----------



## Cthulhu (Apr 17, 2003)

So yilisifu's story about the term 'moro' being offensive to Leo Gaje was a figment of his imagination?

I'm talking about the term 'moro', not 'moromoro'.

Cthulhu


----------



## moromoro (Apr 17, 2003)

> I'm talking about the term 'moro', not 'moromoro'.



as long as your starting to understand that the two dont mean the same thing thats ok.....




> So yilisifu's story about the term 'moro' being offensive to Leo Gaje was a figment of his imagination?



is Gaje "moro" ???? i dind'nt know

also in zamboanga city and basilan (sulu) moro is an everyday term even in the land of the maguindanao moro is also an everyday term? 

Also respect the fact that 95% of the population in the philippines is christian with our national religion beign catholicism.........

thankyou

terry


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> *hi rich
> 
> i was a little taken back when you posted your reply on the other thread
> ...




Terry,

With respect, I choose a subject dear to you on the other thread, to get you to think. To make you step back and see how there is at least two sides to an issue and not only one.

I have read books that have referenced, the term Moromoro as a form of dance. I have also read histroy books that listed the term as slang for the Muslims, also known as Moors, by the Spanish.

You say it is not and you are from the PI. I know others from the PI directly who have said it is not 100% accepted by everyone as the proper term. So, your absolute proof is not available. Yet, you absolute proof that it is not derogatory is not there either. IT goes both ways. If you invalidate my sources, other Forums posted by Filipinos from the PI and from Western Europe and North American History Books. Two way street.


You previously asked what if the US Flag was not exactly represnted. We have everything in the US with the colors Red White and Blue. Sometimes Red and White Stripes, and with a field of Blue, sometimes with starts and sometimes with only one star, or ..., so you see it is not meant with disrespect, but for pride for the USA. As is the Term Moromoro for you and others. 

In the USA, there are people of prefer the tem "Person of Color", or "African American", and others just prefer "Black", or any other term they may find acceptable. Yet there is no 100% agreed upon term.

So, when I got scolded by a Filipino about Terminology, that cannot be agreed too, by the Filipino's themselves it is very difficult to know what to do. So you error on the side of caution and respect. If you were to use a term here in the USA, and it was not felt to be the best phrase, most would tell you in private how they would prefer to be called or referenced too.

I did not mean any disrepect to your or your teacher. Only to try to get you to stop for a minute and think. And then to see that there are many sides, and many issues. People in the US get yelled at or scolded for being dumb or ignorant or just plain wrong, for not knowing the correct term of method or way or . . . , . Yet it is from the the Filipino's that most of US have learned these terms or phrases or ways of thinking or using a technique. Yet, just because an Amercan does it, all of a sudden it becomes wrong. I have seen this with the Korean and Japanese systems also. It is fine to have pride in your country and your heritage and the arts of your land. 

It is not correct to assume that someone is wrong just because of location, color of their skin or their sex. In the USA, we preach tolerance, and try to allow everyone a voice to express their opinions and feelings. Now there are some people who do not, yet most, as by our laws and policies show, do believe i this way.


I hope this helps explain, why I choose this subject. To you it is clear and understood, to others it is not so easy and there are other issues to be concerned with.


As for my Training, Thank you for asking. I am doing well, and continuing to learn and work with my instructor and with my peers. :asian:


----------



## moromoro (Apr 17, 2003)

hi Rich



> I have read books that have referenced, the term Moromoro as a form of dance. I have also read histroy books that listed the term as slang for the Muslims, also known as Moors, by the Spanish.



you are right the term moromoro is a from of dance,,, moromoro is never ever ever used for a slang for muslims,,, the term MORO is used.......... 

yes rich i will no longer use the term MORO in this forum i shall use the term muslim or islamic population of the PI

but moromoro is completely different it is not the word moro twice it has a completely different meaning..............
there is absolutely notthing wrong with this term (dance)......

 i hope you undestand


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> *hi Rich
> 
> 
> ...




Terry,

I understand your point.

Yet, I wonder if you understand mine???



> From another thread in the Knife Arts Section - You said:
> 
> your right i know notthing about Dionaldo, i probably never will bother to know anything about him, not to take anything about his teaching, iam sure he has learnt from the best arnisadors in the US................and may be a fine teacher......
> all iam saying is that you can train in the philippines for a whole lot less for the same amount of time one on one with people with real experience in binunalay and war time, who have been practicing for over 50years, now isnt this worth it also??
> ...




Your previous post there also had the same flavor or tone to it. If you do not train in the PI then you cannot learn the real thing.

It may be cheaper to train in the PI, and the quality of the instructors may be great. Yet, who will give me the proper introduction to them? You do not think I could just get on a plane and fly over to the PI and then walk down any street and pick some one and then ask them to train me??? First, they would not know me and even if they did have something to offer me, they would not just give it to me, for some small training fee. And also how do I know that they have the true goods? Until I get a chance to work and train with them?

This is just my opinion. You do not have to go to the PI to get best FMA training. You certainly can get great training both in the PI and in the USA. Just as you do not need to go to Japan to get the best Japanese Training. Also, note, I could not even go and watch some of the local's in thier dojo when I was in Japan last September. It was not near a Military base and the instructors were not used to Americans just wishing to watch and then pay their respects at the end of the class. I had not been properly introduced, nor had I someone to vouch for me. and not looking to challenge.

I understand that you are Filipino and currently live in Austrailia and travel back to the PI for training. This is great. Be proud of your heritage and your training. I also understand there may be some language and or cultural issues and or differences between us, yet I hope that you keep an open mind, and realize, that some of the great masters have also left the PI and are now elsewhere teaching. It does nto mean that those left in the PI are any less or any greater than those that came to the USA.

Have a nice day and thank you
:asian:


----------



## thekuntawman (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *
> Your previous post there also had the same flavor or tone to it. If you do not train in the PI then you cannot learn the real thing.
> 
> ...



rich

i agree that the martial art is not better just because its from the philippines. but understand this, that there is a major difference of how they teach martial arts in the west (even how many filipinos teach it to), and how the art is taught in the philippines. when you take a stance that you dont want to learn in the philippines, or at least from somebody who teaches in that philippine style of teaching, you lost out on what the filipino art is all about.

in saying this i mean that some basic things, like how easy people get there feelings hurt or get offended. or how impatient the martial arts student is here. or arrogant. or how easily impressed he is by something new. these are all things you hear me say over and over, and people disagree with me so strong about it, but guess what, in this art you love so much, its philosophy disagrees with you. the instant instructor, sparring free seminar martial arts you guys love so much, is not true philippine martial arts. dont mean to offend anyone, but its true. you cant go to a teacher once in a while, with a group of people and expect to get advance level as fast as you will here in the US. in the philippines your fighting skill matters, here they say your fighting skills mean nothing because it was not a fight to the death, yet in those seminars they drill and drill, and practice prearranged stuff, with no sparring (because its not "real enough).

mr dan inosanto has no interest in seeing what the philippines has to offer, and those who follow in his footsteps have very little idea of what the filipino arts really stands for. so a newcomer to the US who can show you what your missing gets no respect unless he falls into place with whats already here.

and this is what rich said that makes me post, 
"You do not think I could just get on a plane and fly over to the PI and then walk down any street and pick some one and then ask them to train me??? First, they would not know me and even if they did have something to offer me, they would not just give it to me, for some small training fee. And also how do I know that they have the true goods? Until I get a chance to work and train with them?"

first, yes i do. you dont know your teachers anymore than you would if you walk into a new school here in the US. if you only go to teachers who are popular (the ones who sell tapes and write articles and do seminars) you limit yourself so bad because you are a follower. going to the martial arts is not like buying a car. reputations can be built with money, media and sometimes trickery. for true martial arts knowledge, the guy who nobody knows might have the best martial arts. but the followers only get the mcdonalds martial arts thats made for everybody, and everybody learned it.

also, 2. dont expect someone, especially a martial art teacher to just "give" you something valuable. my granpa use to say real fighting arts isnt for everyone. if you make it for anyone to have, you are taking away what makes the art a fighting art, instead of a martial arts. some people are willing to work hard for something and earn it, but most people will only get it if you just hand it to them.

"how to know if he has the true goods". you dont. how does a 7 year old kid knows if his parents are good parents, can he change them? how about a 10 year old who says his math teacher is not a good one, do you take him seriously. when you are in a FMA school, you have three things to let you know your place. first his intermediate students. if you cant whip them, then you must be in the right place, and they got the "true goods". second, the teacher if he is young enough, will probably spar with you, and that will tell you if he got the "true goods". last, you have yourself. did you become a better fighter? how do you know? if he has the "true goods" you will spar with other people, and you will see if you got better or not. but "true goods" to most american FMA people is, how many tapes do you have out, how impressive is the demos when he swings around his sticks, and how many people go to you for certificates.

the philippine martial arts in america has become a just add water martial art like shopping center tae kwon do. and this is why you will here most filipinos say, you need to go to the philippines.


----------



## thekuntawman (Apr 18, 2003)

anyway, i am a muslim, my family is muslim, and i never heard that "moro" offends people except here on the internet.


----------



## moromoro (Apr 18, 2003)

thekuntawman 

you are a true brother in the FMA we argree on the same things and maybe because we have experienced the same things when it comes to training... we are blessed to have experienced the old form no drills no curriculum no grading only skill level that matters....



> that there is a major difference of how they teach martial arts in the west (even how many filipinos teach it to), and how the art is taught in the philippines. when you take a stance that you dont want to learn in the philippines, or at least from somebody who teaches in that philippine style of teaching, you lost out on what the filipino art is all about.



this i agree with completely...




> in saying this i mean that some basic things, like how easy people get there feelings hurt or get offended. or how impatient the martial arts student is here. or arrogant. or how easily impressed he is by something new. these are all things you hear me say over and over, and people disagree with me so strong about it, but guess what, in this art you love so much, its philosophy disagrees with you. the instant instructor, sparring free seminar martial arts you guys love so much, is not true philippine martial arts. dont mean to offend anyone, but its true.



this is all but true, also i have seen this all too often this forum is one of them....






> for true martial arts knowledge, the guy who nobody knows might have the best martial arts. but the followers only get the mcdonalds martial arts thats made for everybody, and everybody learned it.



this is absolutely true many masters in the philippines dont bother to advertise they dont charge a set price for lessons and they dont care if they have any students, i have found this experience with my teachers

i agree it is sad how many people now believe that if you have the biggest organisations you are in the best martial arts also one which sickens me is the fact that MANY STUDYING THE FMA IN WESTERN COUNTRY'S TODAY DO IT ONLY TO BECOME TEACHERS THEMSELVES SOME AFTER ONLY A FEW short years WITH NO REAL EXPERIENCE......I have always learned it not to become a teacher but to become a fighter,






> I understand that you are Filipino and currently live in Austrailia and travel back to the PI for training.



yes rich but i also train here with GM Navarro, 



> that some of the great masters have also left the PI and are now elsewhere teaching. It does nto mean that those left in the PI are any less or any greater than those that came to the USA.



of course GM navarro is now a resident of australia and so is your teacher Gm bout a resident of the USA.... it is not the masters that are bad but many of the students who also aspire to be teachers and leave thier masters or those who have never even trtained with their GM who start teaching themselves...too many mcdonalds schools and people do not know and understand our culture,,,,,, FMA means you should also try to understand our culture as well.....




> anyway, i am a muslim, my family is muslim, and i never heard that "moro" offends people except here on the internet.



i have been trying to tell them this for weeks.....what do you say to this rich

thanks guys

thekuntawman feel free to email me if you want about training also rich and anyone else for that matter


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 18, 2003)

thekuntawman,

I would not expect the Manongs, to just give me things or techniques. Maybe I have a wrong view of how I would be perceived, being caucasion and asking for something with out a proper introduction. Which I have been told is important to many of the Masters.

I still consider myself a student after 17 + Years of training formally. I also teach students. Yet, as you said you still grow. This is fine.


Yet, this is the opinion I get from both yourself and Moromoro and other Filipino's. IF you are not Filipino and do not train in the PI with a True Master you have nothing. Or, at least a True Master who has just come over from the PI. At least this is how I perceive it. 

I will continue to train, and play with others when I can from out side my school. Why for I agree with the new people and new movements are what you need to practice against.

Respect


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 18, 2003)

Terry aka Moromoro,

In the 16th and 17th Century. The Muslims from North Africa were still spreading their culture and their lands controller by them. During this time frame Spain one fo the major colonial empires had a real strong hold in the PI, even though they did not control 100% of their own country. The Term Moor, as meant as a slang insult. As in many languages a word translates or gets spoken differently in context. Eample. The City of Turin in Italy is Called Turino since they end words in vowels. THe Hotel Marriott is called Mariotto. The term Moor became Moro in reference.

After near four hundred years of the introduction of this term in to the PI, it no longer has any negative connotation to many. Yet you yourself have said the Educated and Wealthy do not like the term. So, once agian, knowing the root of the history of the word and knowing that _"some"_ do take offense to this term, I do not apply it anyone when I am speaking out of respect, and to avoid disrespect. Although, I will discuss it in an abstract and historical issue.

If I have insulted you or upset you this was not the intent.


----------



## moromoro (Apr 18, 2003)

hi rich

do you now know 

that the term moro

is very diferent from the term moromoro??

it does not mean the same word twice over..........

thanks

terry


----------



## thekuntawman (Apr 18, 2003)

rich i didnt mean to make anyone think that training here in the US means nothing. of course that is not true because there are people from every group that are very good fighters! but i was talking about learning the heart of the philippine art that is not taught by most people here in the US. i saw almost every major style here, and i stick by my words that most of them have lost the meaning in what they are teaching. but maybe i am a little biased, but i dont think many teachers here have that thing thats missing. two people i can think of that is not pilipino, but they can probably give you the philosophy of filipino teachers are dieter and halford jones. i dont know them, but i know there teachers, and i know how much time they put into learning the art directly from the old man. 

you might get disappointed if you did go to a filipino to learn and only look at the surface of what he is teaching. but its only because you have to spend some time with most teachers, because many of them dont do a good job to explain the deep parts of the art. the technique might look the same, but the training style is different, and the philosophy is different. 

i dont think you will have much problem because your white, in the philippines. not that many people are prejudice. maybe they dont trust foreigners, but believe me, even the pinoy who goes home will have some trouble if he doesnt smell like a filipino.

i think if you really want to learn, most pilipino teachers will be honored to have a foreign student. especially if he things your "famous"!


PS
my name, maurice, is french, it means "a moor"


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by thekuntawman _
> *PS
> my name, maurice, is french, it means "a moor" *




Amour as in To Love or Being Loved? or does it truly have the Muslim connotation of A Moor? The Phonetics are the same yet the meanings are a world apart.

:asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> *hi rich
> 
> do you now know
> ...



Terry,

MoroMoro may have a different meaning and I have said this before. Yet to this ignorant Caucasion it is like saying Honkey-Honkey.

I have said according to you the word has changed its' meaning in the PI to some. Not all, given the feedback I have received. I respect that you instructor chooses to use this term. I have also given you the history of the base word.

Terry, if it will make you feel better and to stop you from cross posting to other threads about this issue, then fine.

I am a White boy who knows nothing. I was wrong. You were right. You win.

Feel better???

I guess there is no talking to you about this and other issues. It has to be your way. That is fine. I apologize for wasting your time with the discussion with me.

Respectfully
:asian:



*** Corrected Spelling Mistake(s) ***


----------



## moromoro (Apr 18, 2003)

hi rich

no time wasted, as pesilat said in the other forum somrtimes we have to repeat ourselves many times, because we are only using words....

ITS  good that you understand the difference between the two words... 

finally i would like to add a few things about the word moro....

the kuntawman a muslim has never heard that the word moro offends anyone....i myself who comes from the moro region of the south has never heard this to offend anyone....

THE PRESIDENT USES THE WORD MORO VERY OFTEN..is she beign derogatory????

The islamic people of the philippines independence movement is called THE MORO ISLAMIC LIBERATION FRONT.. 

now are they offending there own people by using the word to decribe their movement?????????????????

also from high school text to university courses the term MORO is used widely are the schools beign disrespectfull??? and derogatory????

also your reseach is valid but we as pilipino's look at ourselves as one just because we are meztizo, chinese, moro, igorot, aita it does not matter we are all the same, 

i think there is a misconception there (forum) here? that the term moro is like using the "N" word when it comes to our african american brothers it is not..... 
So rich its not about beign right its about what is happening in the philippines today please feel free to answer the question i have placed above as you can see the word moro is used in everyday life in all levels of society including congress and by the moro themselves............

i hope we can continue our discussion about training theres a few balintawak questions i would like to ask you in the near future.......

thanks

terry


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> *hi rich
> 
> no time wasted, as pesilat said in the other forum somrtimes we have to repeat ourselves many times, because we are only using words....
> ...



Yes, it is good that some people like the kuntawman and yuorself and others have open minds and do not allow words to upset them.



> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> *
> THE PRESIDENT USES THE WORD MORO VERY OFTEN..is she beign derogatory????
> *



If the President of Nigeria uses a word, which used to be used and accepted, then it is derogatory if only one person takes offense at it. Is this too much Politcal correctness??? Who knows, I do not know.



> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> *
> The islamic people of the philippines independence movement is called THE MORO ISLAMIC LIBERATION FRONT..
> 
> ...



I used to think that this was an acceptable example of the proper use of the word. Until I was yelled it in person and over the internet for the use of this term. Once Again I think it is ok for anyone from the Phillipines to say this word, yet it is not alright for me to say it to some. They take offense. 




> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> *
> also from high school text to university courses the term MORO is used widely are the schools beign disrespectfull??? and derogatory????
> *



We used to have School books with lots of words that are not used today due to possible insults. Including the forbidden word of our African American Friends. Even though they can use the word themselves no one outside of he culture or eethnic background had better not use that word in there presence. So, this word is derogatory from an outsider but not from wtihin. Also, the usage of American Indian names as mascots has decreased over the years and is considered by many to be derogatory to the Native Americans. Yet, they tolerate it of the ignorant Americans, until they can change it.

I am an outsider to the the Filipino Culture. No Matter how hard I try, I am wrong.



> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> *
> also your reseach is valid but we as pilipino's look at ourselves as one just because we are meztizo, chinese, moro, igorot, aita it does not matter we are all the same,
> *



Yes to me we here in the USA should just be Americans. Yet . . .



> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> *
> i think there is a misconception there (forum) here? that the term moro is like using the "N" word when it comes to our african american brothers it is not.....
> So rich its not about beign right its about what is happening in the philippines today please feel free to answer the question i have placed above as you can see the word moro is used in everyday life in all levels of society including congress and by the moro themselves............
> *



Like I said, I believe it is ok to be used by some and for the locals to the PI to use it. Yet, God/Allah help you if one was to use the term in front of some people. Not all people. So, please tell me, how do I identify with whom I can use this term without offending?



> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> *
> i hope we can continue our discussion about training theres a few balintawak questions i would like to ask you in the near future.......
> 
> ...



Discussion is always possible, if both sides not only talk, but listen! You can disagree, just allow the other person the right to have their opinion.

If I cannot answer your questions, there are others who read here as well who might be able t answer your questions. These others are my seniors in time in the art of Balintawak. Or, I will do some more research and followup at a later date.

:asian:


----------



## moromoro (Apr 18, 2003)

i agree with a lot of what you are saying, for outsiders maybe the word muslim is more acceptable....





> . Yet, God/Allah help you if one was to use the term in front of some people. Not all people. So, please tell me, how do I identify with whom I can use this term without offending?



yes i can see your point, recently the activities of certain "group" mainly abu sayef has given many islamic pilipino's a bad name, this has and is currently leading to a stage where many of the christian community have had enough, malitia's are rising with secret government support these malitia's have a anti moro (muslim) perspective just like kumander toothpick of the illaga's in the 70's who himself killed 100's if not thousands of moro's. these groups include the Christian National Front, Adamis, Sagrado Corazon de Jesus, and Christian Liberation Army. And in the zamboanga penisula the Subanen Liberation Army a major armed group with anti moro orientation.........
unfortunately in the next few years thousands of people will lose their lives in the southern philippines because of religios difference and unfortunately many innocents will lose their lives....

so unfortunetely the philippines is headed for a lot of trouble in the years to come..... 
notthing realy to do with the subject i just thought it was relevant to include it 


thanks rich

terry


----------



## Cebu West (Apr 20, 2003)

I have come to the conclusion that there is no give and take on any issue where moromoro is involved. You are right, we are wrong, you are from the PI and we are not. Maybe you can find a forum in the PI that has people who are worthy of your knowledge and heritage. So far typing seems to be the thing you're best at. Maybe you haven't gotten the message yet, but we here in the USA don't appreciate your smug attitude. Personally I'm sick of you monopolizing this forum with your bull 
s---. 
So to you      :bird:     Courtesy of the Red, White and Blue


----------



## moromoro (Apr 20, 2003)

you are the one obvioulsly only willing to take one side of the story, a drone or follower with little mind to formulate your own opinions.
i give a different opinion obviously you dont agree well thats good. 

Just because iam not from the commercialised FMA like yourself doesnt mean to say that you are right all of the time,  you see i can back up all my statements with fact and documentation, references. in the USA from what a freind has told me in a private email in this forum most of the FMA are SOLD...............

EMAIL ME PRIVATELY AND I WILL GIVE YOU MY CELL NUMBER YOU CAN CALL ME IF YOU WANT IF YOUR EVER IN OZ OR CEBU i or a A FEW OTHER PEOPLE CAN MEET YOU.... YOU CAN SEE WHAT WE ARE ALL ABOUT IF YOU WANT......AS I HAVE SAID IN THE KNIFE FORUM....THE SEMINAR THREAD......

LASTLY I CAN SEE YOUR ANGER CEBU WEST
THE TRUTH HURTS DOESNT IT


----------



## moromoro (Apr 20, 2003)

nice work great how your a 1st degree modern arnis i know for a fact that you will never master your system (like to see you get a tenth degree). concentrate on doing that before you speak sh** on the net...... 

tell me what are you upset with???

when i said the poster was bad??

when someone asked for techniques to teach his class????? in an internet forum..

or what??

or the fact that we use the word moro in everyday life in the philippines??

from the support i have gotten in emails many people agree with me they are just not as open.......
i always thought i was a very bad typer,


----------



## Cebu West (Apr 20, 2003)

What I, and I believe many others on this forum have a problem with is YOU in general. You have no manners and no class. Enough said.


----------



## moromoro (Apr 20, 2003)

you showed great class and manners......dindnt you!

a great example


----------



## Master of Blades (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cebu West _
> *I have come to the conclusion that there is no give and take on any issue where moromoro is involved. You are right, we are wrong, you are from the PI and we are not. Maybe you can find a forum in the PI that has people who are worthy of your knowledge and heritage. So far typing seems to be the thing you're best at. Maybe you haven't gotten the message yet, but we here in the USA don't appreciate your smug attitude. Personally I'm sick of you monopolizing this forum with your bull
> s---.
> So to you      :bird:     Courtesy of the Red, White and Blue *



I can only see this going from bad to worse.......:shrug:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 20, 2003)

Please keep all the discussons calm an polite and respectful.

I realize that heated discussons can and may occur. yet I ask fro everyone to move forwar from here with a positive attitude.

Thank you

:asian: 
*
Rich Parsons
MT Moderator
*


----------



## Cebu West (Apr 20, 2003)

To the Martial Talk family I would like to make it clear that I have No problem with PI culture, the instructors or individuals from the islands. I believe that a knowledge of the culture, the language and the people are all a part of Modern Arnis, whether learning it or teaching it. My problem is with one individual and not the people or place where he is from.
Part of my curriculum requires my students to be familiar with the language and a knowledge of instructors that influenced Professor Presas in his forming of Modern Arnis. Knowing the past helps what you do in the future. No, I will never master my art, but and old saying is "Just when you think you've got it, that is the moment you've lost it". I will always be the student and will always be respectful of Modern Arnis and of those who came before it.

SAL (Cebu West-WMAA)   :asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 20, 2003)

> I can only see this going from bad to worse.......



Yes, I agree....




*Admin Note*

Enough guys.

I think everyones points have been made.

This thread started out as a discussion of termonology with some rather interesting info. It has degenerated into a pissing match.  

Take it to email or PM at this time.



This thread is now locked.


----------

